# Casino Project



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Any one know who was awarded the bid on the Casino in Red Lake ( Northern MN ) ? Are they union or non ?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Those are fun projects, casinos always have cool looking soffits!


----------

